# كتب بترول



## محمد الاكرم (1 مارس 2011)

السلام
موقع به كتب لمن يريد المعرفة
http://librostauro.wordpress.com/category/petroleo/page/4/
وفقكم الله


----------



## تولين (1 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير


----------



## ج.ناردين (3 مارس 2011)

بغاية الروعة
تسلم يا رب
دمت بروعتك


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (6 مارس 2011)

عاشت الايادي يا طيب 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## wks316 (6 يوليو 2012)

[h=2]librostauro.wordpress.com is no longer available.[/h]


----------

